# Police Officer Lesley Zerebny



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Lesley Zerebny*
Palm Springs Police Department, California

End of Watch: Saturday, October 8, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 27

*Tour:* 1 year, 6 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Lesley Zerebny and Police Officer Gil Vega were shot and killed while responding to a domestic disturbance call in the 2700 block of Cypress Road.

The officers had arrived at the scene and were at the front door when the subject inside opened fire, fatally wounding Officer Zerebny and Officer Vega. The man then barricaded himself inside of the home.

A third officer was also wounded during the incident.

Officer Zerebny had served with the Palm Springs Police Department for 18 months. She was survived by her 4-month-old child.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Bryan Reyes
Palm Springs Police Department
200 S. Civic Drive
Palm Springs, CA 92262

Phone: (760) 323-8116


----------

